# My Collection ♥



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

This is my first post. I thought it would be appropriate to post my obsession. Enjoy!
My Collection...




















As You can probably tell I have a huge pigment problem. I just ordered the 3 New Nautical Pigments (I already had the Lovely Lily Pigment)


----------



## Victim of LOVE (May 18, 2008)

what a nice collection 

thanks for sharing ur obsession


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

LOVE the pigments... I am obsessed with piggies as well. 

What is the pink palette?  That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_LOVE the pigments... I am obsessed with piggies as well. 

What is the pink palette?  That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!_

 
It was an LE at Nordstroms during the "rock it" collection in 2005 I believe.


----------



## Calico (May 18, 2008)

Oh Im GREEN! WOW!
Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will aspire... i have only 2 pigments so far... but ill get there...
he he


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

gorgeous collection!


----------



## starangel2383 (May 18, 2008)

very nice collection, i too like the pink palette. i wish i had known about the nordstrom's collections back then. i am going to have to post my collection soon too, i just have to find a hard flat surface big enough.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 20, 2008)

Fabulous collection!!  Pigments are probably my favorite MAC thing after MSFs, though I don't have nearly as many as you! lol


----------



## *~vicki~* (May 23, 2008)

wow, i'm sooo jealous of your pigment collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 24, 2008)

I just got all the Naughty Nauticals in the mail today! I added them to their new home!


----------



## hr44 (May 27, 2008)

Hee hee I have a major pigment obsession also. I'm like a moth to a fire. Man oh' man. But don't you just love it!


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

love your collection!


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

gorgeous collection, ive got addicted to pigments aswell, got 54, i think, i just love them, xx


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 29, 2008)

<<<< ME TRYING TO GET READY IN THE MORNING WITH YOUR COLLECTION


----------



## bell21 (May 31, 2008)

love the pigment collection, I've only got a few samples but I'm definitely inspired to build up mine with all the great colors you have


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jun 27, 2008)

Lovin all your pigments!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Really great collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 28, 2008)

wow.. great collection!!


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 28, 2008)

i've died and gone to pigment heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have but one - vanilla! gorgeous collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 28, 2008)

The pigment collection has grown quite a bit since this picture!


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

oooh great collection! you have so many pigments!


----------

